# beetle Production ends in July



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*beetle Production ends in July 09, 2019*

Just purchased a brand new habanero orange 2019 Beetle 2.0 S Convertible last week. Also purchased a pure white 2018 Beetle coupe 2.0 S with the comfort pack last August. Production ends at the last workday in July in Puebla , Mexico. 
Ever had that feeling I should have gotten one when they were around !? CARS.COM says there are currently over 2000 brand new beetles available here in the USA, a 60 day supply, plus less than 1000 cars in transit from Mexico including the July production:wave:


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I got my 2019 convert in feb this yr, quite pleased with the "fun" car. I'll have it for quite a while.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

ribbit said:


> I got my 2019 convert in feb this yr, quite pleased with the "fun" car. I'll have it for quite a while.


Owned many VWs the past but all my Cabriolets two Cabriolets were really at least 10 years old. Had a 7 year old 2007 New beetle convertible. All were former daily drivers and it showed in the condition of the tops. I purchased brand new Golfs as daily drivers and finally this time a brand new Beetle convertible as my fun car, this car stays in the garage when not driven away from the hot SoCal sun. I will be retiring in a few years and will enjoy the convertible, and thanks for sharing your beetle story too


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

wufbergcabby said:


> Just purchased a brand new habanero orange 2019 Beetle 2.0 S Convertible last week. Also purchased a pure white 2018 Beetle coupe 2.0 S with the comfort pack last August. Production ends at the last workday in July in Puebla , Mexico.
> Ever had that feeling I should have gotten one when they were around !? CARS.COM says there are currently over 2000 brand new beetles available here in the USA, a 60 day supply, plus less than 1000 cars in transit from Mexico including the July production:wave:


Today in the news a Denim blue Volkswagen Beetle coupe is the last to roll of the production line and heads off to the museum, I feel honored to own a 2018 coupe and a 2019 convertible.


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

The last of production can take 30-45 days to reach the dealers. Get one while you can!


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

Cars.com just revised their USA beetle supply to 3080 cars looks like plus those on transit from Puebla Maybe 4000 cars ? With the approximate sales of 1500 cars a month should be sold out except for a few cars by October?


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

Many of the vehicles that have already shipped are showing up on www.vw.com although the dealerships still do not have arrival dates to their lot. So that number may go up or not. It's possible that the number indicates the last of the last. If someone knew the last VIN produced we may be able to extrapolate a more accurate number.

My advice is that if you want one and see it on www.vw.com call the dealer and put a deposit to hold the one you want. Happy hunting.

Cheers


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

b04e said:


> Many of the vehicles that have already shipped are showing up on www.vw.com although the dealerships still do not have arrival dates to their lot. So that number may go up or not. It's possible that the number indicates the last of the last. If someone knew the last VIN produced we may be able to extrapolate a more accurate number.
> 
> My advice is that if you want one and see it on www.vw.com call the dealer and put a deposit to hold the one you want. Happy hunting.
> 
> Cheers


I kind of wondered why all of a sudden the inventory went up from 2000 to 3000 cars. 
Our local dealer all year would only have less than 5 beetles all of a sudden last week they 12. I purchased the Habanero orange Convertible


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

wufbergcabby said:


> I kind of wondered why all of a sudden the inventory went up from 2000 to 3000 cars.
> Our local dealer all year would only have less than 5 beetles all of a sudden last week they 12. I purchased the Habanero orange Convertible


I guess the hypothesis I've been hinting at is they have been sitting around for the last month up to the final production date and that spread reflects the last of all vehicles made and in transit. They appeared to start production of the coupes in late 2018, switched to the convertible in early 2019 and then back to the coupe for a final run. I'm guessing the bulk of the newest vehicles you are now seeing will be coupes. And remember the last one to roll off the line was in the exclusive Final Edition color palette.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

b04e said:


> I guess the hypothesis I've been hinting at is they have been sitting around for the last month up to the final production date and that spread reflects the last of all vehicles made and in transit. They appeared to start production of the coupes in late 2018, switched to the convertible in early 2019 and then back to the coupe for a final run. I'm guessing the bulk of the newest vehicles you are now seeing will be coupes. And remember the last one to roll off the line was in the exclusive Final Edition color palette.


I purchased a 2018 Beetle coupe in August 2018, it had a July completion date, it arrived off the transporter 2 days earlier. 
My 2019 Habanero orange convertible purchased July 4, 2019 had a assembly date of March 25 and had an April completion on the door jam. I also read that they actually finish assembling all the beetles in mid June, the July 10 final date was just ceremonial, kind of makes sense, production lines are complicated. Anyway I will keep this thread alive with cars.com data and local beetle inventory at my local VW dealer


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

wufbergcabby said:


> I purchased a 2018 Beetle coupe in August 2018, it had a July completion date, it arrived off the transporter 2 days earlier.
> My 2019 Habanero orange convertible purchased July 4, 2019 had a assembly date of March 25 and had an April completion on the door jam. I also read that they actually finish assembling all the beetles in mid June, the July 10 final date was just ceremonial, kind of makes sense, production lines are complicated. Anyway I will keep this thread alive with cars.com data and local beetle inventory at my local VW dealer


I've been tracking one finished early June and still waiting arrival. Glad you got one. Once they're gone, they're gone. It's surprising the number of people I speak with that have no idea this is the first time in 65 years production will stop. Regardless of what anyone thinks of the Beetle it is the symbol of the company. It will be interesting to see where everything goes from here...

Volkswagen America really didn't give it a proper sendoff. Volkswagen Mexico (www.vw.com.mx/es.html) did a much better job. It's the only place you can find photos that properly reflect the Final Edition colors.


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

Just confirmed today that some dealers are still expecting to receive inventory into October. Inventory is already gone in many trim and color combinations.

Why it takes 3 months to get a vehicle built in Mexico to the states makes my head hurt. I have zero confidence they're not getting some kind of refinishing by the time they make it to the deanship. Especially since they are only partially wrapped which at the very least will create inconsistencies in the finish. Ask your dealer to provide you with the various production dates associated with your VIN so you may inspect accordingly.

Good luck.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*Beetle Accessories clearance sale*



b04e said:


> Just confirmed today that some dealers are still expecting to receive inventory into October. Inventory is already gone in many trim and color combinations.
> 
> Why it takes 3 months to get a vehicle built in Mexico to the states makes my head hurt. I have zero confidence they're not getting some kind of refinishing by the time they make it to the deanship. Especially since they are only partially wrapped which at the very least will create inconsistencies in the finish. Ask your dealer to provide you with the various production dates associated with your VIN so you may inspect accordingly.
> 
> Good luck.


Just purchased a convertible wind deflector for my 2019 beetle convertible. Only cost $280 ($770 on VW built site or $470 on accessories site) also purchased other stuff like mud flaps, beetle badge , exhaust tips all 40% off. Better buy now while available and at big discounts.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*3 down 5 to go*

Of the original 8 beetle convertible at the VW dealers last allocation only 5 are left after 5 weeks. They have been getting 2 beetle coupes a month, which sell right away. They have 2 coupes currently both “ S “ models very affordable they only last a week usually before being sold. Probably by October all will be gone. However lots of used 2016 and 2017 available locally. :wave:


----------



## youpey (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought a new coupe S beetle this past week. it's so nice and a lot of fun. I always loved the beetle but now that it's going away I knew it was my last chance. I got a great deal and I couldn't be more excited. This is my second VW


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*Beetle Coupe S*



youpey said:


> I bought a new coupe S beetle this past week. it's so nice and a lot of fun. I always loved the beetle but now that it's going away I knew it was my last chance. I got a great deal and I couldn't be more excited. This is my second VW


Congrats , I also have a Beetle Coupe S a July Build date 2018 with the Comfort and tech package. It is pure white and this color is amazing , can’t see smudges or scratches easily. My April build date 2019 Beetle Convertible in Habanero orange looks awesome, but I am constantly rubbing out the scratches. These cars are fun to drive, having owned a Mk7 GTI and Alltack recently.


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

The very last of the coupes should be at the dealers as the order cutoff was April. Convertibles will continue to trickle in as they could be ordered until June. Many accessories have been discontinued and are limited to stock on hand.


----------



## harveyfamily (May 21, 2019)

We got the exact color combo we wanted with the Final Edition SEL convertible. 

Our dealer’s website shows two more Final Edition SELs on the way. They have a regular SE convertible that the price is right near the sticker of what ours was which didn’t make sense to us. 

The remaining models they have are the S hatchback and convertible. I wanted CarPlay and auto headlights so we had to look at least at an SE. They didn’t have any hatchbacks that were SE or SEL or we probably would have gotten one of those. I wasn’t a fan of the black cloth seats in the S hatchback.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*Last Beetle Coupes are in today*



b04e said:


> The very last of the coupes should be at the dealers as the order cutoff was April. Convertibles will continue to trickle in as they could be ordered until June. Many accessories have been discontinued and are limited to stock on hand.


A Habanero Orange Beetle S and a Tornado Red Beetle S came in today here in Murrieta. 
In addition to the Silk Blue and another Tornado S in stock. 
My younger daughter will start driving the white Beetle Coupe S by 2021. My wife currently drives it, she thinks she gets my Orange Convertible by then. Either I buy a co-workers clean 2002 SLK 320, or lease her a 2021 Jetta S. I like to keep the Habanero Orange Convertible as a survivor 20 years from now. Also I got the wind blocker for $280 only.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*Final Edition Beetle*



harveyfamily said:


> We got the exact color combo we wanted with the Final Edition SEL convertible.
> 
> Our dealer’s website shows two more Final Edition SELs on the way. They have a regular SE convertible that the price is right near the sticker of what ours was which didn’t make sense to us.
> 
> The remaining models they have are the S hatchback and convertible. I wanted CarPlay and auto headlights so we had to look at least at an SE. They didn’t have any hatchbacks that were SE or SEL or we probably would have gotten one of those. I wasn’t a fan of the black cloth seats in the S hatchback.


Great to know that you got the color combo you wanted. I did notice that they have been selling the base Beetle Coupe for 2019. I got a 2018 Beetle Coupe S with the package that included everything the SE had , except no Pano Sunroof for only $1,500. At least Blind spot and cross traffic alert is now standard, I finally tested the cross traffic alert on the 2019 beetle convertible last night it works.


----------



## harveyfamily (May 21, 2019)

Ours is the Stonewashed Blue with beige top. The seats are the black with beige diamond insert. 

We have an appointment scheduled to have the dealer fix the ambient light on the passenger door as only the white works. Also there’s a half inch scratch on the driver door that we didn’t see before that they said they would fix. 

Our kids love having the top down but it’s been so hot that we can only do that in late evening.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*Scratches*



harveyfamily said:


> Ours is the Stonewashed Blue with beige top. The seats are the black with beige diamond insert.
> 
> We have an appointment scheduled to have the dealer fix the ambient light on the passenger door as only the white works. Also there’s a half inch scratch on the driver door that we didn’t see before that they said they would fix.
> 
> Our kids love having the top down but it’s been so hot that we can only do that in late evening.


My Habanero orange 2019 Beetle Convertible S also has a few scratches, I think it happened during PDI and when they are removing the white plastic covering over the paint. Just got back home from picking up my daughter from her High School Band practice and drove home with the top down and it was 80 degrees here in Menifee at 9pm, nice almost full moon. Today’s high was 106 degrees. Nice photo you posted on your thread, I got to figure out myself how to post a photo.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*Volkswagen Beetles and the year 2029*

Just a 10 year time line, due to the complexity of turbos and direct injection. Also this time there are fewer Beetles produced in their final year. Beetles with low mileage , under 50K miles should hold their value well. Higher mileage examples would depreciate due to high maintenance cost of the TSI engines. I remember back in 1997, somebody in LA was selling a very low mileage 1977 beetle convertible for $25,000. Also last month in the UK they were selling a 1977 Beetle Coupe with only a few hundred miles for a lot of money. We can’t duplicate that, our cars are too complex


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

Don't be surprised if the scratches happened in transit. On average it takes 60 days for a Beetle to arrive at the dealership once it completes production. Yes you could walk to the factory in back, but Volkswagen considers this normal  We took delivery of our Beetle the day it rolled off the truck with all the wrap intact. Unfortunately the doors, bumpers and roof rail are not wrapped so these become the most susceptible to damage. 

Ours had a nick in the front bumper but I wouldn't allow the dealership to paint it even if they wanted to. Nothing can replicate factory paint. It won't be the last nick and nothing a little touch up paint won't make look brand new.

Congratulations to everyone picking up a last of the last. Just don't break anything because parts cost 2-3 times what they should.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*Beetle scratches*



b04e said:


> Don't be surprised if the scratches happened in transit. On average it takes 60 days for a Beetle to arrive at the dealership once it completes production. Yes you could walk to the factory in back, but Volkswagen considers this normal  We took delivery of our Beetle the day it rolled off the truck with all the wrap intact. Unfortunately the doors, bumpers and roof rail are not wrapped so these become the most susceptible to damage.
> 
> Ours had a nick in the front bumper but I wouldn't allow the dealership to paint it even if they wanted to. Nothing can replicate factory paint. It won't be the last nick and nothing a little touch up paint won't make look brand new.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone picking up a last of the last. Just don't break anything because parts cost 2-3 times what they should.


My 2018 Beetle coupe came off the transporter 2 days before I purchased it August 2018, It had a July build date. Being pure white in color I did not notice any scratches if any ? Maybe the workers in Puebla were less careful because it’s the last few months, no need to worry about Quality control audits. As for my habanero Orange Beetle convertible I just enjoy the car, I drive on weekends and a after work every other day, hope to drive it around 5K miles a year only. I only have a 10 mile commute each way to work, I drive the Mercedes Sprinter (diesel emissions need to be driven)


----------



## youpey (Aug 21, 2006)

I checked my white beetle quite closely and didnt see any scratches on it. I try to keep my car without scratches and dings as long as I can. I try not to park near others. Always try to park in the middle of a spot.

I used to have a neighbor that I believe would just swing his door open and if it hit something so be it. I learned to stay away from him when my brand new mustang gt got a scratch. I had no proof it was him but I learned to stay away. Thankfully he moved out


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

wufbergcabby said:


> My 2018 Beetle coupe came off the transporter 2 days before I purchased it August 2018, It had a July build date. Being pure white in color I did not notice any scratches if any ? Maybe the workers in Puebla were less careful because it’s the last few months, no need to worry about Quality control audits. As for my habanero Orange Beetle convertible I just enjoy the car, I drive on weekends and a after work every other day, hope to drive it around 5K miles a year only. I only have a 10 mile commute each way to work, I drive the Mercedes Sprinter (diesel emissions need to be driven)


I believe the Puebla plant has always taken pride in the production of the Beetle. And would argue the opposite as it is their legacy. I was extremely happy with the build and fit of everything. Right down to tight fitting and gapless door handle covers, a noticeable variable if you've looked at the Beetle over the years. And all the wrapped panels were beautiful. The small flaw on my bumper was likely from a stone or something during transit.

I wouldn't worry about millage. They like to be driven hard. I put over 90k on the original clutch of my New Beetle.


----------



## harveyfamily (May 21, 2019)

The ambient light connector on the passenger side has been ordered. I was told there was only one available in the country. The a pillar on the passenger side was fixed. There was a clip out of place. The scratch will be fixed when the connector is done which I was told Monday is when it will be in. Good service so far at the VW dealer! Way better than the GM dealer.


----------



## wufbergcabby (Jul 8, 2007)

*Almost sold out in Murrieta California*

Been a busy month for me, added another Volkswagen my third new VW in 12 months . A Habanero Orange Tiguan SE 4MOTiON with Panoramic roof. Meanwhile at the local dealership at one point there were 8 Beetle convertibles, suddenly last week lots of people purchased beetle convertibles including a final edition. Yesterday they just have a Tornado red SE convertible and 5 coupes. They don’t expect anymore to arrive. As for me I don’t expect to buy another new car for 5 years.


----------



## harveyfamily (May 21, 2019)

We just love the Beetle! My favorite feature has to be the two tone leather seating. It’s the feature that I noticed first when our car was on the showroom floor. We’ve had it a month now and it has just under 800 miles on it.


----------

